# DVC /Hotel Chain comparison



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Always wanted to buy dVC- But Never could justify another long flight to Orlando- SO I chose to be more conventional and travel to Hawaii instead- 
Some of you are fortunate enough to own both
Now with DVC coming to California and possibly Hawaii in the future---an objective comparison between the newer dVC resorts- WL, SSR and aKV and the more conventional Hotel Chain resorts- (Hyatt, Starwood HGVC and marriott). would be great info


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

This is too broad..what specifically are you asking for?


----------



## myip (Oct 20, 2007)

The resorts are compatible with highend hotel  resort.  the reason I buy  DVC is the extra benefits that other resort don't have when I visit Orlando. ie: magic express, magic hours, close to park, dinning plan.  It is not that bad to go to Orlando from CA.  It is the same flight time as going to Hawaii.  My long term plan is to buy DVC CA and sell the one that I have.  I am most likely go to cA than Orlando .   Currently, I brought brought enough DVC points to go to Orlando once very 3 years.  At 7 months booking, I don't think it will be hard to book DVC Orlando since they have so many resorts.


----------



## Negma (Oct 20, 2007)

I am not sure I understand the long flight issue, it is not any longer to Orlando than Hawaii and it is cheaper too. Unless I miised the sarcasm?

The resorts in Orlando are great, we go almost every year, but you go because it is Disney and you are on site, those are the advantages. The rooms are maybe a little below the starwood rooms, but we are being picky here. With Hawaii and California we will wait to see what they look like before we do anything, I really do not need more points or time shares, BUT...


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi Benji,

I also was looking into DVC but I think IM going to pass (kids do grow up fast). DVC has a short life span compares to other hotel timeshare and high MF's. So I will rent the DVC unit if i need to go there is always somebody that will rent out their units or DVC points.DVC is coming to California and they are going to build in Hawaii between the JW marriott and  Marriott timeshare but it is not in the best of the best location but it does have a nice lagoon to swim in for kids.

I would prefer to go to the other Islands in Hawaii.

Disney has big plans for the Anaheim area with a few more timeshare not just the 50 rooms at the "grand Californian" plus in the travel industry there is talk Disney with bring their cruise ship out here to the west coast full time with sailing to Mexico,Alaska and Hawaii during the different seasons.

So at this time I will pass on DVC do to the costs,MF's,Time over all usage!!! I will rent the points for DVC owners !!!!

Good luck have a nice weekend!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

Renting DVC points is pretty easy and the going rate is $10-12pp.

When you consider that the annual dues is between $4-5pp you are only paying about $5-8pp over what a DVC owner pays and you did not have to spend $12,000-20,000 to join DVC.

If DVC costs $100pp to join, then the lost opportunity costs (5%) of buying into DVC is at an almost break-even compared to renting.

If anyone finances DVC at 13% interest, they would be better to rent than buy (IMHO) as their net cost is about $20pp if you factor in downpayment, annual dues and interest.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Renting DVC points is pretty easy and the going rate is $10-12pp.
> 
> When you consider that the annual dues is between $4-5pp you are only paying about $5-8pp over what a DVC owner pays and you did not have to spend $12,000-20,000 to join DVC.
> 
> ...




I agree 100% you got is 100% correct those are my thought too!!!   RENT!!!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> I agree 100% you got is 100% correct those are my thought too!!!   RENT!!!



I am glad at least one person agrees with my DVC analysis. I got tarred and feathered last year when I posted a similar opinion on DISboards last year. I really love DVC and used to own over 1,000 points, but financing is not a smart financial move when you can rent cheaper.


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am glad at least one person agrees with my DVC analysis. I got tarred and feathered last year when I posted a similar opinion on DISboards last year. I really love DVC and used to own over 1,000 points, but financing is not a smart financial move when you can rent cheaper.



You are so right 1000% in regards to DVC  plus dont forget the DVC time table what 45 years or something?

Sorry you got tarred and feathered but you are right on DVC!!!

You same theory is for some area of the country buying or renting, like here in Monterey/Carmel Ca cost 1 million for a house but you can rent it for $2500 or pay a mortgage for 7k per month plus taxes etc... Some things are a no brainer!!!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> This is too broad..what specifically are you asking for?



Unit comparison
grounds
resort activities
service

Any one of the four will work


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Negma said:


> I am not sure I understand the long flight issue, it is not any longer to Orlando than Hawaii and it is cheaper too. Unless I miised the sarcasm?
> 
> The resorts in Orlando are great, we go almost every year, but you go because it is Disney and you are on site, those are the advantages. The rooms are maybe a little below the starwood rooms, but we are being picky here. With Hawaii and California we will wait to see what they look like before we do anything, I really do not need more points or time shares, BUT...



flights are about the same- cost the same- IMO Hawaii is just the better vacation spot - unlike you , I can only go EOY- I spend the other in CA.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Renting DVC points is pretty easy and the going rate is $10-12pp.
> 
> When you consider that the annual dues is between $4-5pp you are only paying about $5-8pp over what a DVC owner pays and you did not have to spend $12,000-20,000 to join DVC.
> 
> ...



Bill
In retrosprect- Do you feel you should have invested in another timeshare other than your dVC?


----------



## Carmel85 (Oct 20, 2007)

Benji,

What are you thinking of buying at DVC?  Anaheim? FL? Hawaii?

Bob


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Oct 20, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Bill
> In retrosprect- Do you feel you should have invested in another timeshare other than your dVC?



Absolutely not....I have made a ton of $$$ on my (7) DVC purchases. My previous posts dealt with buying new today and financing.

People should note that my average cost per point for my DVC is around $65 per point.

I will probably also buy California and Hawaii add-ons.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 20, 2007)

One thing I like about DVC is that you bank & borrow.  So, we just bought enough points to every 2 years give or take a few.  For example, we went Dec 2006/Jan 2007.   Our use year is Dec so, we use banked points from Dec 2005, current years points & borrowed some of our Dec 2007 points.  We stayed in a one bedroom for 10 nights at Villas of Wilderness Lodge.  

We love the extras like Magical Express, dining plan, Bus service..  We like all the extras they have to offer like minature golfing, golf, water parks, etc..   I know you can do many of things staying off site but I love the theming and being onsite.  It isn't for everyone so, I would visit before you purchase just make sure.  I find most people either hate it or love it.

I love the flexibility DVC has to offer...

The flight to Orlando from CA is a pain for us.  There are no direct flights from Sacramento or even SFO (but we wouldn't drive that far for a flight as it saves no time whatsoever for us especially in traffic).   So, the last two times we flew red-eye which actually worked out great for us.  We left on Friday night around 10 pm and arrived in Orlando around 8 am.   Then, we go to the resort and hang out by the pool.  We own at BCV so, we just have a nice dinner on the boardwalk somewhere usually the flying fish.  Then,we are in bed by 8 or 9 pm and ready and refreshed for the next day.  We found otherwise, the most expensive flights leave in the morning like 8 am and you arrive around 5 pm.  Or the cheaper flights leave at 3 or 4 pm and you arrive around midnight (we did that flight the 1st time around and it was difficult to catch up on sleep).

Also, check out my signature of the 2 resorts I have visited so far.  OUr next trip is July 2009 and we are hoping to stay 10 nights.  Can't wait..

Good luck on decision...


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Benji,
> 
> What are you thinking of buying at DVC?  Anaheim? FL? Hawaii?
> 
> Bob


probably anaheim- Ill wait for Hyatt to get to Maui


----------



## Denise L (Oct 20, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Unit comparison
> grounds
> resort activities
> service
> ...



Just buy one of each! It's that simple  .

I can only compare Starwood's WKORV with Disney's BCV and VWL. I have seen the inside of the HGVC International Drive units, and they were quite spacious. I own Hyatt, but have yet to stay at a resort.

Disney's BCV & VWL --smallest units, great theming, manicured grounds, Disney activities, friendly CMs. Units are cozy and very nice. Some minor maintenance issues. Convenience to WDW sold us  , plus I'm a huge Disney fan. Reservation system is easy to use, not a lot of fees involved. We may sell our BCV once the CA DVC goes on sale.

Starwood's WKORV -- good sized units, functional furniture, great bathrooms with Heavenly shower, Heavenly beds, 5 star beach, friendly staff, palm trees everywhere, beautiful grounds. It's on our favorite island, so a no-brainer to own there  . Reservation system is painful but it's only once a year (usually).

HGVC International Drive -- huge, well-appointed units. Sprawling resort. My sister has never had trouble booking any HGVC at the 9 month mark. If they had a Maui resort or a couple of CA resorts, I'd probably have some HGVC points.

Hyatt-- haven't stayed in any Hyatts yet, but have been dying to try them. Reservation system is great, so far.  Tahoe coming up in February and Carmel in July. I've never heard anything negative about Hyatt resorts.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Like you im from Northern California- I guess redeye does make sense--  

The Wilderness lodge pics are great - Im thinking I may try 2009 or 2010 going to Hyatt coconut plantation for a xmas week and driving to  dWL or aKV-2nd week---for new years  
once you get to Orlando- do you need a car? Or does dvC handle the Shuttle service


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Just buy one of each! It's that simple  .
> 
> I can only compare Starwood's WKORV with Disney's BCV and VWL. I have seen the inside of the HGVC International Drive units, and they were quite spacious. I own Hyatt, but have yet to stay at a resort.
> 
> ...




One of each is the plan-Youll need to loan me the cash Denise -LOL


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Just buy one of each! It's that simple  .
> 
> I can only compare Starwood's WKORV with Disney's BCV and VWL. I have seen the inside of the HGVC International Drive units, and they were quite spacious. I own Hyatt, but have yet to stay at a resort.
> 
> ...



You are right--- HGVC is soooo user friendly- I managed to book HGVC Waikoloa for 12 days next year - at the 9 month window no problem- Although I own there I wanted to upgrade - so I made my home reservation 12 mos out and then upgraded at 9 months-- this  resort in waikoloa is absolutely gorgeous-


----------



## Denise L (Oct 20, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> One of each is the plan-Youll need to loan me the cash Denise -LOL



HA HA :hysterical: !

Still paying my addiction off on 0% credit cards that I move every 11-12 months. It is worth it, though, for all of the great vacations we have had!


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Me 2 -- 
So like a loyal timeshare Junkie- whats new???
Im purchasing Marriott NCV of course-
Hey denise- Soon we really can start our own private xchange
Funny thing though- although most of us have our individual preferences - We all agree on HYATT


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Like you im from Northern California- I guess redeye does make sense--
> 
> The Wilderness lodge pics are great - Im thinking I may try 2009 or 2010 going to Hyatt coconut plantation for a xmas week and driving to  dWL or aKV-2nd week---for new years
> once you get to Orlando- do you need a car? Or does dvC handle the Shuttle service



Tehnically, no you don't need a car if you are staying onsite.  You can use the Magical Express to and from the airport.  They even get your luggage for you.  You do not wait for it at baggage claim.  You can also use a grocery service like Wegoshop.com or netgrocer.com to buy food.  We use the grocery service to buy us water, milk, breakfast items & snacks.  The food in Florida is way cheaper than here.  Juice boxes were half the price here.  

Last time for the fun of it we did rent a car.  We drove and got our groceries and went to Walmart.  Walmart had some great Disney items.  We drove to any restaurants that were in hotels in the evenings.  However, we used Disney transportation to go to all the parks except Animal Kingdom & MGM.  We didn't find it faster but we were going at the busiest time of the year.

Of course, you need to remember all these extra perks could go away at anytime.  You just never know.

Good luck...


----------



## gsturtz (Oct 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Funny thing though- although most of us have our individual preferences - We all agree on HYATT



:annoyed:  Grrr, I haven't even closed on my HGVC, and now y'all have me seriously looking at Hyatt!

What  is a good price for 2000 Hyatt points?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 21, 2007)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Tehnically, no you don't need a car if you are staying onsite.  You can use the Magical Express to and from the airport.  They even get your luggage for you.  You do not wait for it at baggage claim.  You can also use a grocery service like Wegoshop.com or netgrocer.com to buy food.  We use the grocery service to buy us water, milk, breakfast items & snacks.  The food in Florida is way cheaper than here.  Juice boxes were half the price here.
> 
> Last time for the fun of it we did rent a car.  We drove and got our groceries and went to Walmart.  Walmart had some great Disney items.  We drove to any restaurants that were in hotels in the evenings.  However, we used Disney transportation to go to all the parks except Animal Kingdom & MGM.  We didn't find it faster but we were going at the busiest time of the year.
> 
> ...



Thats really helpful- saving 7 days of car rental 600.00 --- makes WDW orlando more attractive-to this Californian-  I really want to check out AKV-
ill probably plan an exchange - once Carmel  get s the new "private exchange group going"- Hes the one guy who can get it done-


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just like their Hotels - Hyatt quality is up there- I thought at first it was too aloof and way out of my league- until I realized that resale it is affordable- So i went for it- 

Same thing happened to me- from Marriott to HGVC to Hyatt- I think HGVC?HYATT combo is a good one--

If you mean the price  for 2000 HYATT pointsI would say 16000-18000 - Like I was advised--- I wouldnt get less than 1880 points-


----------



## Dean (Oct 21, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I am glad at least one person agrees with my DVC analysis. I got tarred and feathered last year when I posted a similar opinion on DISboards last year. I really love DVC and used to own over 1,000 points, but financing is not a smart financial move when you can rent cheaper.


Whether buying DVC or considering renting, what's reasonable depends on your situation.  For  some it is better to rent, for many others, it's better to buy.  



benjaminb13 said:


> Always wanted to buy dVC- But Never could justify another long flight to Orlando- SO I chose to be more conventional and travel to Hawaii instead-
> Some of you are fortunate enough to own both
> Now with DVC coming to California and possibly Hawaii in the future---an objective comparison between the newer dVC resorts- WL, SSR and aKV and the more conventional Hotel Chain resorts- (Hyatt, Starwood HGVC and marriott). would be great info


I only know DVC and Marriott well enough to contrast them.  Overall I'd say they're very comparable on quality though Marriott  has a few lessor properties compared to DVC and is thus more variable from a quality standpoint.  DVC works on points and is very user friendly for MOST situations.  Most Marriott's are floating weeks and you must reserve a full week with some VERY LIMITED exceptions.  Both are expensive and how you actually use it will determine how the costs compare between DVC and Marriott.  For a full week's use in a 2 BR at most top resorts DVC is about 30% more expensive and about 30% higher fees on average.  If you can take advantage of some of the flexibility such as S-F stays, DVC becomes a fair amount less expensive and actually cheaper than most mid to top end Marriott's.  Locations are a big issue, where do you want to go?  The other issue is how you'll use it, for trading to other resorts, Marriott is a MUCH better choice in most situations though ANY high end, high demand ownership generally is not a good choice for exchanging if $$$ are part of your equation.

To me it's not an either or.  I think one of the best ownership options is a small to mid size DVC contract, an EOY Marriott to use and an appropriate EOY Marriott  more oriented for trading.  With both EOY being the same EOY orientation (odd or even) as the one you use.  The reality is that finding EOY units are tougher, esp at a good price so you'd frequently have to decide whether to buy EY and possibly rent off years for a high end option.  Done correctly, this decreases one of the main problems with the Marriott system, that of getting high demand week reservations.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Thats really helpful- saving 7 days of car rental 600.00 --- makes WDW orlando more attractive-to this Californian-  I really want to check out AKV-
> ill probably plan an exchange - once Carmel  get s the new "private exchange group going"- Hes the one guy who can get it done-



Wow... you are paying $600 to rent a car.  No offense but that is way too much money.  On our kast trip over the Christmas/New Year Eve Holday we paid about $250 for 7 nights.  We used ME to get to from the hotel/airport and then, we rented our car from Hertz.  Also, found renting at the airport costs a lot more than renting elsewhere especially in Florida.

There are lots of coupons out there from Costco, Sam's Club, hotwire, priceline, entertainment book, etc.....   Also, I find that if you don't rent a mini-van in Florida you'll pay way less for the car.  Mini-vans are very popular there.  We usally go with oversized mid-size car and have lots of room.

Another thing about DVC you need to remember that it isn't really good trade out to anywhere.   So, you have to love Disney so much that you'll want to spend majority of your vacations there.  Marriott is definitely better for trading as Dean says except I don't find Hawaii weeks a good trade.  I rent my Hawaii week if I'm not going to use it.  Now, the part of staying Sun through Thurs is a waste for people from the West Coast.  I don't like changing rooms mid trip but that just me  Some people save points by reserving Sun through Thrus and then, either move to a value resort  or pay cash for their room.  I'm a pay for the entire stay on points because I don't have the opportunity to save those points for quick weekend getaways to WDW.   Saving points for 2 trips a year isn't feasible for me.   At some point, you have to use your points or you lose them.

You can rent DVC points to check it out.  Just check out the disboards.com and you'll find a rent board over there.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 21, 2007)

OOps youre right it sUV 12 days--in Hawaii- not 7 -
I need to get a handle on my finances- b4 these timeshares drown me once and for all-LOL


----------



## benjaminb13 (Oct 21, 2007)

Dean said:


> Whether buying DVC or considering renting, what's reasonable depends on your situation.  For  some it is better to rent, for many others, it's better to buy.
> 
> I only know DVC and Marriott well enough to contrast them.  Overall I'd say they're very comparable on quality though Marriott  has a few lessor properties compared to DVC and is thus more variable from a quality standpoint.  DVC works on points and is very user friendly for MOST situations.  Most Marriott's are floating weeks and you must reserve a full week with some VERY LIMITED exceptions.  Both are expensive and how you actually use it will determine how the costs compare between DVC and Marriott.  For a full week's use in a 2 BR at most top resorts DVC is about 30% more expensive and about 30% higher fees on average.  If you can take advantage of some of the flexibility such as S-F stays, DVC becomes a fair amount less expensive and actually cheaper than most mid to top end Marriott's.  Locations are a big issue, where do you want to go?  The other issue is how you'll use it, for trading to other resorts, Marriott is a MUCH better choice in most situations though ANY high end, high demand ownership generally is not a good choice for exchanging if $$$ are part of your equation.
> 
> To me it's not an either or.  I think one of the best ownership options is a small to mid size DVC contract, an EOY Marriott to use and an appropriate EOY Marriott  more oriented for trading.  With both EOY being the same EOY orientation (odd or even) as the one you use.  The reality is that finding EOY units are tougher, esp at a good price so you'd frequently have to decide whether to buy EY and possibly rent off years for a high end option.  Done correctly, this decreases one of the main problems with the Marriott system, that of getting high demand week reservations.




Marriott is almost scary with their reservation system- 
Im purchaseing plat NCV annual- and hope I get to reserve the dates I need


Interesting info Dean- 

Let me see if I understand- If an owner owns 2 eOYs instead of just one floating unit- Hell probably pay a similar price and MFs- but get the added advantage - of booking at 11 or 12 mos which guarantees almost always getting the reservation date needed


----------



## Dean (Oct 21, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> Marriott is almost scary with their reservation system- Let me see if I understand- If an owner owns 2 eOYs instead of just one floating unit- Hell probably pay a similar price and MFs- but get the added advantage - of booking at 11 or 12 mos which guarantees almost always getting the reservation date needed


Single week reservations are 12 months out from the Fri start date.  Multiple week reservations are 13 months out from the FIRST week or concurrent or consecutive weeks.  If you own a lockoff trader and 2 BR week to use, you can actually reserve up to 13.5 months out by locking off and using the trading units to lead into the real reservation.  Obviously that means you want week where you can reserve them together.


----------



## Bill4728 (Nov 21, 2007)

Because of the new forum setup, I'm bumping several threads (non-starwood & non-HGVC info) thread to the top.


----------

